# Absoultely Disgusting



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

For about the 3rd time in the last few months while I am sleeping I get awoken barely able to breathe with the most digusting vile tasting fluid in my throat. like barf, it flies right out of my mouth..like projectile vomiting, then my throat burns like hell . I have Gerd, hiatal hernia but never has this happen, could my gerd have turned into cancer? If cancer has a taste..this would be it!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I am so sorry that you feel this bad Maybe it is time to talk to your dr about this and see if s/he can order any tests for you? You know, just to be on the safe side...Cherrie


----------

